# Blood worms, Good or Bad???



## FISHYFISHY

Are blood worms good for piranhas. Just as a little change in their diet. I feed them flakes, brine shrimp, worms, small color enhancing pellets. My RBP 's are only 2-inches, so they really don't eat any feeder fish, they just nip their tails. Any other foods I should feed them???


----------



## Innes

yes if they will eat them - look in the tutorials forum as snowcichlid has made a good feeding tutorial


----------



## SnowCichlid

Innes said:


> yes if they will eat them - look in the tutorials forum as snowcichlid has made a good feeding tutorial


 thanks Innes








yeah they are good, just make sure its not the only thing you feed them, mix the diet it up


----------



## pcrose

yeah just as a little change, you shouldn't feed them everyday with bloodworms it gives them the shits or something


----------



## nyquil

theyve worked for me. i've fed my p's freezedried Hikari bloodworms since they were .5 inches. they're around 2-3 now and i feed them beefheart and raw shrimp. the bloodworms from Hikari are especially good, cause i've heard things about non-freezedried bloodworms carrying parasites. i swear to god, that sh*t is like steroids on them. somewhere around 65% crude protein. its like growth hormones, im telling you.


----------



## nitrofish

I feed my piranha's bloodworms, they like it


----------



## SnowCichlid

as I have said they are fine... though if you feed foods like that non-stop with nothing else you risk the chance of indigestion to your fish


----------



## thePACK

i raised my rbp on bloodworms...


----------



## thoroughbred

mine loved live ones


----------



## Xenon




----------



## SnowCichlid

Just make sure your using either frozen or freeze-dried bloodworms :







:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Agree, it´s better to use the frozen or the freezie-dried than the live ones because of the diseases their carry!


----------



## LaZy

yup tats the age when they love bloodworms


----------

